# I-80 Swap Meet Chicago



## frankster41 (Jun 29, 2015)

Did anybody go to the I-80 Swap Meet  Tinley Park and how was it?
Thank You
Frank


----------



## buickmike (Jun 29, 2015)

I went. But only because it was close.I had been to blue moon swap and also that swap up north and didn't find anything in past years. So I figured I wouldn't waste all day for nothing. I made it back early -also prior to meet had just picked a prewar. Schwinn ( thanks spokes)  so I was in need of a couple of odds and ends.they were adozen guys there-i found what I needed for now-maybe next year will be bigger! What about summer meet in Lafayette?  When is that?


----------



## spokes (Jun 30, 2015)

buickmike said:


> I went. But only because it was close.I had been to blue moon swap and also that swap up north and didn't find anything in past years. So I figured I wouldn't waste all day for nothing. I made it back early -also prior to meet had just picked a prewar. Schwinn ( thanks spokes)  so I was in need of a couple of odds and ends.they were adozen guys there-i found what I needed for now-maybe next year will be bigger! What about summer meet in Lafayette?  When is that?




 BUICKMIKE
     Always a pleasure helping you out. I wish someone would have taken some pics. of the swap.
   Spokes


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 30, 2015)

I heard from a couple hopefuls the swap was a bust. No vendors.


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 30, 2015)

Showed up at 6:15
Very few vendors. Although seen a few good familiar faces. ( which made up slightly for the drive )
Not to be rude but the show was a bust !!
On top of the mix / combined with a poor flea market.
Would not return unless I hear some extra good news in the future .


----------

